# Thermaltake Water 3.0 Pro



## Zapri (12. November 2013)

Guten Abend,

ich habe meinen PC mit einer Kompakt-WaKü ausgestattet, um die Temperatur auch bei anspruchvollsten Aufgaben in einen 'angenehmen' Bereich <55 Grad zu bekommen.
Um dies zu erreichen habe ich nun die o.g. Kühllösung verbaut und eine Frage dazu.

Generell arbeitet mein PC sehr leise (nahezu lautlos und gedämmter Tower), doch die Lüfter der WaKü beginnen ihren Dienst leider erst ab ca. 1000 RPM und passen gar nicht in mein Konzept. Die Pumpe ist hingegen kaum hörbar.
Ich würde nun gerne die Lüfter gegen effektivere tauschen und bin doch etwas unsicher ob meine Überlegung so stimmig ist...

Aktuell plane ich folgende zu verbauen (2x): 
Arctic F12 PWM CO (600-1350RPM / 74 cfm)

Aktuell verbaut laut Hersteller (2x):
-unknown- (1000~2000RPM / 99 cfm)


Die Lüfter des Herstellers laufen eigtl. nie über 1250RPM. Im Desktopbetrieb (Surfen, YouTube etc) erzwungen bei 1000RPM und das System somit konstant zwischen 25-30Grad.
Jetzt erhoffe ich mir vor den 'neuen' Lüftern mehr Durchsatz bei geringerer Drehzahl und somit effektiveres Kühlverhalten bei geringerer Lautstärke.



Sind meine Überlegungen so richtig? 
Warum Arctic?... Ich habe bereits zwei Kühler von Arctic (F12 PWM 'ohne CO') in meinem Gehäuse und bin absolut zufrieden, die Preise sind ebenfalls unschlagbar. (300-1350RMP / 57 cfm)


----------



## santos (13. November 2013)

zu Lüfter kann ich nicht viel sagen, es gibt so viele, die kann man nicht alle kennen, nur durch Ihre daten vermuten das sie gut sind. Papier ist geduldig! Ich habe ein Lüfter der sehr leise ist, macht 800RpM, sobald ich ihn entkoppelt an die Rückwand packe, wird der bei Volllast laut. Deshalb bin ich irgend wann dazu übergegangen, meine Lüfter über ein Kontroller laufen zu lassen, am Anfang waren es manuelle, später dann digitale. Heute laufen bei mir AE5 Kontroller. Die steuern meine Lüfter so das ich sie nur noch höre, wenn sie anlaufen. Die Automatik regelt sie über Tempsensoren so wie ich das möchte. Schon mal drüber nachgedacht?


----------



## Xylezz (13. November 2013)

Also tendenziell wirst du niemanden hier finden der eine Thermaltake Kühlung auch nur ansatzweise akzeptieren wird.

Weiterhin sind bei Lüftern momentan vorallem die Eloops zu empfehlen. Diese sind von Noiseblocker, werden aber auch unter Alphacool und Phobya als Marke vertrieben.
Erhältlich alle bei Aquatuning.


----------

